# 99 câu thơ hỏi crush có người yêu chưa cực chất



## kettrinh (13/10/21)

Bạn đang thích một người nào đó nhưng không dám thổ lộ một cách trực tiếp thì hãy sử dụng cách này ngay nhé. Bạn hãy gửi *thơ hỏi crush có người yêu chưa* thông qua các mạng xã hội như Facebook, Zalo. Đây chính là cách thả thính *tìm người yêu* cực hay mà bạn có thể áp dụng




*Tổng hợp thơ hỏi crush có người yêu chưa 4 câu*

*Thơ hỏi crush có người yêu chưa* loại 4 câu rất được giới trẻ ưa chuộng là *cách tỏ tình qua tin nhắn* mạng xã hội nữa đấy nhé
*1*. Trứng rắn cần mỡ
Bắp cần bơ
Yêu không cần cớ
Cần cậu cơ.
*2.* Hoa cà màu tím
Hoa tuylip màu xanh
Lẽ nào anh không biết
Có người thầm iu anh.
*4.* La bàn chỉ hướng bắc
Xong lại chỉ hướng nam
Tớ chỉ hướng về cậu
Thứ khác tớ không ham.
*5.* Có một đống củi nhỏ
Cậu cũng đốt thành tro
Chỉ một tình yêu nhỏ
Cậu cũng chẳng dành cho.
*6.* Có vài đốm lửa nhỏ
Bỗng bùng cháy thật to
Vẫn hỏi nhỏ câu này
When will I be yours?
*7.* Tôi muốn tắt nắng đi
Cho màu đừng nhạt mất
Tôi muốn buộc cậu lại
Cho cậu thành của tôi.
*8*. Lũ trẻ con hớn hở
Ngồi nghe hát vu vơ
Này cậu bé hay mơ
Cậu còn yêu tớ chớ?
*9*. Theo đuổi cậu và học
Thực ra rất giống nhau
Dù cho tớ cố gắng
Vẫn bỏ lại phía sau.
*10.* Tớ là bé giày đỏ
Trên một bãi biển xanh
Có những làn sóng trắng
Cậu ơi cho tớ hỏi
Cậu có thích gái không?
*11.* Anh vẽ bầu trời xanh
Em tô hoa hồng đỏ
Lại đây em hỏi nhỏ
Chị gái anh tên gì?
*12.* Ở một nơi nào đó
Quanh quẩn đâu đây thôi
Có một tình yêu nhỏ
Vẫn chờ cậu đớp mồi.
*13.* Chiều mưa ngâu qua ô cửa nhỏ
Em lặng mình ngồi nghĩ đến anh
Chạm mặt nhau trên con phố nhỏ
Tim em đập một hồi không phanh.
14. Đà Nẵng đầy nắng gió
Cậu nơi đó sống sao
Tớ thì đang lao đao
Vì lúc nào cũng nhớ cậu.
*15.* Mùi hương trong bếp
Vạn thức ăn ngon
Anh cũng thơm ngon
Em ăn anh nhé.
*16.* Tôi thích chiếc ghế đá
Thích cả bầu trời xanh
Nhưng nó chỉ hoàn thiện
Khi có cậu kề bên.





*Thở hỏi crush có người yêu chưa loại nhiều câu dài*

*1. *Chú cá vàng bé nhỏ
Mãi ở chiếc bể xanh
Mọi thứ đều không rõ
Chỉ nhớ về mỗi anh.
Có bông hồng màu đỏ
Nở ở phía xa xa
Có một tình yêu nhỏ
Chờ ngày anh nhận ra.
*2. * Có con mèo beo béo
Cuộn một cục tròn xoe
Này cái em cute
Anh yêu em nhất nhé.
Nhớ anh em gửi vào thơ
Gửi thương gửi cả ngẩn ngơ trong lòng
Trời chiều ai thả nhớ mong
Em gom sợi nắng về hong nỗi niềm
Gần nhau cảm thấy bình thường
Vắng nhau mới thấy vấn vương trong lòng.
Cậu thì thích con thỏ
Tớ lại thích báo hồng
Cậu lại tớ hỏi nhỏ
Cậu có iu tớ hông?
Ngoài trời ngập nắng
Tim lại đổ mưa
Lòng thầm lo lắng
Cậu thích ai chưa?

*3.* SỐNG CHẬM MÀ XEM.
Tay vồ hộp thuốc thưởng vài ngao.
Hưởng trọn mùi thơm đến cỡ nào.
Sợi khói khoanh tròn quanh quả não.
Con đường bẻ góc tại bờ ao.
Nhìn sơ trước mặt toàn hư ảo.
Ngõ cụt bầy ma hổng dám vào. Xét kĩ gần thân…
*4*. Ớt nào mà ớt không cay.
Gái nào mà gái không hay ghen chồng.
Xin anh một dạ một lòng.
Luôn luôn chung thủy mãi không đổi dời.
Hãy thôi cái tính lả lơi.
Tối ngày thả thính buông lời tình si.
Bây giờ anh hãy bỏ đi. Đừng nên…
*5*. Xem kìa mạng ảo cái thời nay.
Lũ lượt người mê suốt cả ngày.
Gõ phím gieo lời đưa đẩy chuyện.
Đăng hình thả thính vật vờ say.
Già không đủ nết trơ đầu bạc.
Gái bởi thừa duyên nỡm mặt dày.
Rảnh rỗi vô nghề thêm rộng háng. Đua…
*6*. Anh ơi ! Nói nhỏ nghe này.
Yêu em thì cố gắng cày nhé anh.
Đừng nên chậm chạp bò quanh.
Phải cố cày cáy cho nhanh anh àk.
Có thế em mới thương nha.
Đừng nên bỏ bữa la cà nghe chưa ?
Ngày đêm hăng hái…
*7*. Xin nói thiệt với làng facebook.
Ảnh của em quả thực ảo à.
Nhưng đành phó mặc kệ cha.
Đừng ai mơ tưởng để mà tương tư.
Những lời kể thật từ trong dạ.
Bởi lâu ngày muốn thả thính chơi.
Ngờ đâu lắm kẻ ngỏ lời. Yêu đương bay…
*8*. VỀ VỚI THÁI BÌNH.
Ngày anh về với Thái Bình.
“ Bài ca năm tấn” còn in dáng chiều.
Đồng Châu bãi biển thương yêu.
Cát ôm gót ngọc nói điều chi đây?
Cồn Vành từ độ thu gầy.
Tắm mình dưới nắng phơi bày cười duyên. Cồn Đen…
*9*. ĐÃ CHÉM THÌ PHẢI CHO HĂNG.
CHÉM MÀ NHẸ QUÁ NHÌ NHẰNG KHÓ COI.
ĐÃ từng khoái lăn tăn thả thính.
CHÉM gió hoài ý định tìm vui.
THÌ nay chẳng thể buồn rùi.
PHẢI làm sao khỏi thủi thui một…
*10*. Một chút thả thính một chút tin.
Một chút bất ngờ một chút lạ.
Ngày zalo tối faceook.
Thê giới như say sưa thả thính.
Công nghệ ơi ngừng lại đi.
Hôm nay ngày lạ lùng.
Bất chợt mưa rơi trơi ảm đạm.
Quyanh đi quanh lại toàn…
*11.* Ai bảo chăn trâu là khổ
Tôi thấy chăn chàng
nàng còn khổ hơn trâu

Mời bạn xem thêm: *Các ứng dụng tìm bạn gái sẽ giúp bạn thoát ế nhanh chóng*

*Thơ hỏi crush có người yêu chưa ngắn và hài hước*

*1*. Giao thừa không có Táo quân. Gian truân như thế, quây quần bên ai?
*2*. Lì xì thì màu đỏ, bánh chưng màu xanh. Lẽ nào anh không biết, em đang thầm thích anh?
*3*. Giao thừa em lại làm gà luộc, chỉ mong canh tý thuộc về anh.
*4*. Ăn thử một chiếc kẹo ngô. Em ơi, em đã có bồ hay chưa?
*5*. Hằng Nga đang ở nơi đâu, cớ sao để cuội đợi lâu thế này?
*6*. Xuân sang cây lá có cành. Vậy cho e hỏi anh đã có ai?
*7*. Giao thừa muốn anh thơm vào má. Chứ rủ chơi đá là mình chia tay
*8*. Bắc Đẩu đã có Nam Tào. Còn anh đã có người nào hay chưa?
*9*. Em dành tiền không mua đồ tết. Mà để đó mua hết trái tim anh.
*10*. Thịt mỡ dưa hành câu đối đỏ. Thì thầm nói nhỏ” em yêu anh”.
*11*. Tết nay em uống Cafe không đường. Liệu anh có muốn cùng đường với em?
*12*. Ba đồng một mớ tình duyên. Đừng tìm kiếm nữa về liền với em.
*13*. Tết này vẫn giống Tết xưa. Bia chưa biết uống, rượu không dám dùng.
*14*. Bác có tin tết này cháu thịt con trai bác không? – *thơ hỏi crush có người yêu chưa* bá đạo
*15*. Muốn ăn gạo Canh tý thì phải trồng lúa, muốn có công chúa thì phải yêu em.
*16*. Bia xuân không thể giải sầu, uống là để biết trong đầu nhớ ai?
*17*. Chỉ cần anh muốn hẹn hò. Người xinh, cảnh đẹp cứ để em lo.
*18*. Tết nay tóc em hơi đen, môi em đỏ
Cho em hỏi nhỏ: nhớ em không?
*19*. Hôm qua Tết còn đăng hình,
Hôm nay đã dưới trung bình nhiều môn.
*20*. Năm mới thật lắm xô bồ
Thôi về sao hỏa tìm bồ tôi đây.

Trên đây tổng hợp *thơ hỏi crush có người yêu chưa* hài hước và bá đạo được tổng hợp. Bạn có thể tự tin tân dụng triệt để để *tìm người yêu* nhé!


----------

